# South Louisiana - Happy Jack - Two Days of Red Fish



## BananaTom

Went on a three day adventure with 12 of us.
I fished with my two favorite fishing buddies.

Fished for two days. Four Charters Boats.

The first day we fished the West Side of the Mississippi River, around Port Sulphur to Myrtle Grove.

The second day, we crossed the River at Empire and fished the amazing East Side. 

WOW!! 

That place is awesome. 

It is so beautiful since they opened the river locks to that area, and are letting the fresh water reclaim the marsh.
The fish are plentiful on that side as well.


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom

This little girl hung around us at one time, until I cast over it and snagged it. She pulled hard for a little, threw the hook, and hauled butt away from us.

We had fun with jokes.


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## smooth move

great pics-----looks like a great time was passed!


----------



## no hooks

Where did you stay, who did you charter?


----------



## BananaTom

no hooks said:


> Where did you stay, who did you charter?


Fishmaster Guide Service. 850-778-6022. We stayed in the house/camp in the pics. And another one. Provided by the guide service. We do this twice a year.


----------



## BananaTom

Bump by request


----------



## TeaSea

BT, if you ever want to get a few guys together for a trip over count me in. Be glad to take my 22' Sea Hunt bay boat
tom


----------



## BananaTom

Getting PUMPED up, heading there Sunday for two days of INTENSE Catching.


----------



## cody&ryand

Awesome trip that gold red was beautiful


----------



## Murphy's Law

Love the pics Tom ! Thanks for the report. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

